# Christ's prayer for people



## Me Died Blue (Oct 26, 2005)

How would you explain to people the different senses of Jesus' prayer for people as expressed in John 17: 9, 20 ("I am praying for them. I am not praying for the world but for those whom you have given me, for they are yours...I do not ask for these only, but also for those who will believe in me through their word") versus in Luke 23:34 ("And Jesus said, 'Father, forgive them, for they know not what they do.'")?

Granted, one possibility could be that all of the people participating in His crucifixion were elect, but we have no necessary evidence of that without reading more into the text than is there.


----------



## satz (Oct 26, 2005)

Prehaps Christ's prayer was meant specifically for those elect who were involved in his crucification and not for all those present generally?

Just an initial thought.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 26, 2005)

In Acts 2 we see Peter addressing those who crucified Christ, proclaiming their guilt and their need of a savior. Matthew Henry says is it is "probable" that there were present at that sermon at least some who cried out to crucify Christ. Those who heard Peter were indeed pierced in their hearts and repented of what they had done in their foolish ignorance. 

I think of greater significance to us than the question of whether all those present at Jesus' death were later saved is the example of his attitude towards those who did him wrong. Although he was the Judge of the world and he had every right to come down off the cross and cast his malefactors into torment, yet demonstrated the marvelous divine love which sets its love upon that which is unlovable and by willingly laying down his life for sinful men brought about propitiation for their sins. Though there are unique aspects to this example, it nevertheless remains to us the perfect example of what it means to return not evil for evil, but to bless those who persecute us, thereby loving our enemies. 

Matthew Henry on Luke 23.34:



> 1. Christ's prayer for his enemies (v. 34): Father, forgive them. Seven remarkable words Christ spoke after he was nailed to the cross, and before he died, and this is the first. One reason why he died the death of the cross was that he might have liberty of speech to the last, and so might glorify his Father and edify those about him. As soon as ever he was fastened to the cross, or while they were nailing him, he prayed this prayer, in which observe,
> 
> (1.) The petition: Father, forgive them. One would think that he should have prayed, "Father, consume them; the Lord look upon it, and requite it." The sin they were now guilty of might justly have been made unpardonable, and justly might they have been excepted by name out of the act of indemnity. No, these are particularly prayed for. Now he made intercession for transgressors, as was foretold (Isa. liii. 12), and it is to be added to his prayer (John xvii.), to complete the specimen he gave of his intercession within the veil: that for saints, this for sinners. Now the sayings of Christ upon the cross as well as his sufferings had a further intention than they seemed to have. This was a mediatorial word, and explicatory of the intent and meaning of his death: "Father, forgive them, not only these, but all that shall repent, and believe the gospel;" and he did not intend that these should be forgiven upon any other terms. "Father, that which I am now suffering and dying for is in order to this, that poor sinners may be pardoned." Note, [1.] The great thing which Christ died to purchase and procure for us is the forgiveness of sin. [2.] This is that for which Christ intercedes for all that repent and believe in the virtue of his satisfaction; his blood speaks this: Father, forgive them. [3.] The greatest sinners may, through Christ, upon their repentance, hope to find mercy. Though they were his persecutors and murderers, he prayed, Father, forgive them.
> 
> (2.) The plea: For they know not what they do; for, if they had known, they would not have crucified him, 1 Cor. ii. 8. There was a veil upon his glory and upon their understandings; and how could they see through two veils? They wished his blood on them and their children: but, had they known what they did, they would have unwished it again. Note, [1.] The crucifiers of Christ know not what they do. They that speak ill or religion speak ill of that which they know not, and it is because they will not know it. [2.] There is a kind of ignorance that does in part excuse sin: ignorance through want of the means of knowledge or of a capacity to receive instruction, through the infelicities of education, or inadvertency. The crucifiers of Christ were kept in ignorance by their rulers, and had prejudices against him instilled into them, so that in what they did against Christ and his doctrine they thought they did God service, John xvi. 2. Such as to be pitied and prayed for. This prayer of Christ was answered not long after, when many of those that had a hand in his death were converted by Peter's preaching. This is written also for example to us. First, We must in prayer call God Father, and come to him with reverence and confidence, as children to a father. Secondly, The great thing we must beg of God, both for ourselves and others, is the forgiveness of sins. Thirdly, We must pray for our enemies, and those that hate and persecute us, must extenuate their offences, and not aggravate them as we must our own (They know not what they do; peradventure it was an oversight); and we must be earnest with God in prayer for the forgiveness of their sins, their sins against us. This is Christ's example to his own rule (Matt. v. 44, 45, Love your enemies); and it very much strengthens the rule, for, if Christ loved and prayed for such enemies, what enemies can we have that we are not obliged to love and pray for?



[Edited on 10-26-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------

